# Looking for an new Camera



## daniela (Sep 22, 2012)

I´m suffering from an broken 7D, as my bike crashed into an car this week and the camera case and the mirror were pulverized.

Now I am looking for an new Camera.
But I do not want to buy an 7D again. The 7D was fast, but mine was suffering from bad noise and moire.

I need an fast AF, as many AF-fields as the 7D, but with an better image quality. 
I take photos from birds, my children and landscape. My son from jets and at car races.

1.6x crop factor would be prefered, but is not recommended (no must).
*
Waiting for an 7D II???*
But will it appear in the near future???

Saving money for an 5DIII???

But I own some EF-S lenses (macro, wide angle, common zoom), also some L-lenses for FF.

What is your advice?
The 5DIII is very expensive for me, otherwise I would buy it. Or wait for an 7DII...?

G
Daniela


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

7D is your best answer. There is no Mark II model in the near future, maybe never. Several threads keep popping up with the same question.
As a alternative, a good used 1D Mark III might be in the same price range, and is a big step up from the 7D. You can also buy used 5D Mark III's for a reasonable price. If you want a crop, a 1D Mark IV is the best crop body Canon has made.
Even a 5D Mark II is better all around, except for the better AF on surrounding AF points, so it might be limited for birds in flight
If in the USA, check the Canon refurb store. At 12 AM sunday, they have a additional 20% off.
Any camera better than a 7D is going to cost more, its just a matter of how much more.
As to noise, shoot in raw and use one of the better raw converters. They do a far better job now than they did three years ago. The new firmware for the 7D also updated the jpeg processing, so that is better as well.


----------



## daniela (Sep 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 7D is your best answer. There is no Mark II model in the near future, maybe never. Several threads keep popping up with the same question.
> As a alternative, a good used 1D Mark III might be in the same price range, and is a big step up from the 7D. You can also buy used 5D Mark III's for a reasonable price. If you want a crop, a 1D Mark IV is the best crop body Canon has made.
> Even a 5D Mark II is better all around, except for the better AF on surrounding AF points, so it might be limited for birds in flight
> If in the USA, check the Canon refurb store. At 12 AM sunday, they have a additional 20% off.
> ...



Thaks a lot!
I do not want an 7D again. I joined an photographic seminar, where Canon showed us their products and we worked 1 week with them. I took the 7D and was disappointed. The image quality was not nearly good as the 7D I was testing at the seminar.
I shoot only RAW. 
Maybe Canon will create an fast Camera, as we were told at this years seminar.
Let us hope...


----------



## jondave (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, if your budget fits only in the range of the 7D you won't find any other camera with significantly better IQ. You can't have your cake and eat it too you know.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 23, 2012)

I like using my 5D III, but mainly I'm with Canon due to many, many L glass I already owned.

If you only have a few or even moderate number of Canon lenses, I would recommend you sell them on eBay (which should be easy) and buy the new Nikon D600, which also gives you the longer, crop-mode if you need more reach.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2012)

daniela said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > 7D is your best answer. There is no Mark II model in the near future, maybe never. Several threads keep popping up with the same question.
> ...


If your 7D did not match the 7D at the seminar, have your lens / body aligned by Canon. Its almost certainly a issue with less than perfect AF alignment, or a damaged lens. 
It all comes down to how much you want to invest. However, even the top camera can look bad if it needs to be adjusted to match the lens, or if there is a lens issue.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Sep 23, 2012)

What lenses do you specifically have? Because you could always sell your EF-S lenses and go with a 5D mark III. Also, replacing lenses with left over money/saved money.


----------



## daniela (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi!
I own several lenses. 16-35mm, 28-70mm, 70-200mm II, 100-400mm. 100mm Macro, 50mm 1.4, 180mm 3.5, 60mm, 35mm, 10-22mm, 17-55mm...
So, it is difficult for me to switch to Nikon. I invested to much money into Canon. I sold my old 70-200mm 2.8 and got a couple hundred Euros. It was sold 4 times higher again. 

I can save my money for a few month longer, so that I can buy an 5D Mark III. But the 5D3 is not the Camera I am really looking for. An Crop Camera would fit better into my portfolio.

My 7D is broken. Smashed on an car by haviing an bike accident. So I need an new one.
I tried to let the chip be adjusted by Canon. But the image quality got just a little bit better. This took 200 Euros, because the problem was "not really a problem" for Canon Germany. 
I heared from an German photo magazine that the quality gap at cheap Camera bodies is quite big.


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 23, 2012)

I suggest you give the 6D a chance


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 23, 2012)

The 7D continues to be Canon's best 1.6x crop body. The other options are the 60D and T4i, but they essentially use the same 18MP sensor from the 7d, so IQ will be about the same.

If you really want a crop body, get a used 7d. Learn to use noise reduction and sharpening tools in Lightroom. It's the cheapest way to improve the IQ of the 7d. However, If you can afford it, I highly recommend the 5DIII. The IQ is much better than the 7D, along with everything else. The 6D might be worth looking at, but it will only be available in December. Just keep in mind it will have a much simpler AF system than the 7D and 5D III.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 23, 2012)

The 7D _should_ be ok noise-wise up to around ISO 1600, but it depends on the subject and also tolerance of the user and/or viewer. However, the high pixel density of the sensor is unforgiving of even slight imperfections, so if your lens isn't correctly microadjusted or atmospheric conditions are less than perfect, then you will start to see reductions in image quality very quickly. I found that the traditional minimum shutterspeed of 1/focal length needed to be increased to get consistently sharp photos and for fast moving subjects, such as birds in flight, high shutterspeeds were needed to freeze the motion. This was a particular problem with the 100-400, because of it's narrow maximum aperture, as poor lighting conditions made it unusable very quickly. One thing I did find with the 7D, was that the AF didn't perform particularly well in high and low contrast scenes, somewhere in the middle it was very good, but less than perfect and it started to struggle.
If you want something to shoot birds with better image quality that the 7D, then the sugestions of the 6D and the D600 aren't really the best options. If you crop 1.6x, you'll be down to the 10-11 MP range and there will be situations where around 4-5 fps won't be fast enough. You either have to get the 7D or 60D or stretch the budget to a used 1D MKIV or 5D MkIII. Even if Canon released the 7D MkII soon and it was released quickly, the price would probably be pushing towards the 6D price (which, incidentally, is nearly £200 cheaper than the D600 in the UK).


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Sep 25, 2012)

daniela said:


> Hi!
> I own several lenses. 16-35mm, 28-70mm, 70-200mm II, 100-400mm. 100mm Macro, 50mm 1.4, 180mm 3.5, 60mm, 35mm, 10-22mm, 17-55mm...
> So, it is difficult for me to switch to Nikon. I invested to much money into Canon. I sold my old 70-200mm 2.8 and got a couple hundred Euros. It was sold 4 times higher again.
> 
> ...


I think you should give the 5D mark III a try though. You have amazing lenses, and you may find yourself liking them on a full frame. If needed, you could by a 1.4x/2x extender.


----------



## M.ST (Sep 25, 2012)

Wait for the 7D Mark II if you don´t want to sell your EF-S lenses.

If you want a 5D Mark III remember that the body is not all. You need expensive lenses to get the best out of the camera.

If you need around 500 mm focal lenght a crop body with a EF 70-300 IS is very cheap. But if you have a body with a FF sensor you have to pay a lot of money to get a 500 mm lens.


----------



## ro-b (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Daniela,

i use both, the 5DIII and a 7D 
Wenn you miss a little more angle of view the 5D and the will be really cool for you, but for Sport or Birds your actuall setup may be to short. I still use the 7D for my sport photography, because of speed and the crop. 
If I had to choose now, and could only buy one Body, i would go for the 1DIV oder even 1DIII.
And you can still get new ones, here in Germany especially in Berlin. 

Or you take a 7D again but carefully test them at the store to find that what matches your expectations most.

If you love the speed of the 7D or the speed wasn't enough a 1DIV would be the right choice. Or if you do not need 16mp and video go for the 1DIII. But the 1DIV will give you most of the world of the 7D and 5DIII. 

Sincerely 
Rob


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

daniela said:


> I´m suffering from an broken 7D, as my bike crashed into an car this week and the camera case and the mirror were pulverized.
> 
> Now I am looking for an new Camera.
> But I do not want to buy an 7D again. The 7D was fast, but mine was suffering from bad noise and moire.
> ...



5D3
1D3
1D4
1Ds MK2 & 3
7D

All Good options.


----------

